# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  MLPerf, set of benchmarks for evaluating the performance of AI tools

## Airicist

mlperf.org

General chair - Peter Mattson

----------


## Airicist

Article "Consortium of Tech Firms Sets AI Benchmarks"
Metrics cover AI performance in image recognition, object detection and voice translation

by Agam Shah
June 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Records for AI Training"
Nvidia leads MLPerf training rankings with 16 records

by Samuel K. Moore
August 3, 2020

----------

